# 5-String Warlock (BC Rich bass)



## Naren (Aug 27, 2006)

First, a little background: I use a sevenstring guitar in my band and the lead guitarist uses a 6-string and the bass player uses a 4-string. I've never had a problem with the other guitarist using a 6-string, but I've always wished the bass player would use a 5-string, but he had told me a few months ago that he had no desire to use a 5-string and felt 4 strings was adequate. Yesterday when we were playing one of my new songs, the bass player tried 4 different variations of the riff, but none of them could get the lowness he was going for, so he just sat there in thought and said "You know? I wish I had a 5-string bass... I just can't go lower with this" but he only plays B.C. Rich (he has 2 warlocks, 1 mockingbird, and 1 beast, as well as a "Killer" bass). He said "I wish they had 5-string warlocks... if they had those, I'd definitely buy one." and I said, "But, dude, they DO have 5-string warlocks." He was pretty suprised and asked me to research prices and where he could get one. After practice, we went into a music shop and, for the first time, he was really eying the 5-strings (there were no BC Riches, though. Those seem to be a little uncommon in most shops here in Japan).

Now to the main point of what I'm getting at: So I researched BC Rich 5-string warlocks and it seems that there are two: one in the NT series and one in the NJ series (only the NT series one is mentioned on BC Rich's website, though). http://www.bcrich.com/basses/warlockshape.asp I looked around the internet, but I couldn't seem to find practically any sites about these basses. Are they just really rare or what? I found a few Yahoo Auctions here in Japan (ebay failed miserably in Japan and Yahoo Auctions is the main auction site) that sold 5-string warlocks (one went "new" for about $900).

The bass players only requirements were: BC Rich (preferably US-made), 5-string warlock in black (although he said he'd consider other colors) and under $1000. He said it might have to be used, but he doesn't mind. Any advice? Any information on 5-string warlocks? Any idea where I could get one? If they are regularly produced by BC Rich, I could probably get a music store to order one for me and get it sent to their shop, but that could be really expensive. A used one would be better.

I appreciate any help, info, or advice. Thanks.


----------



## rogue (Aug 27, 2006)

the NJ series has been discontinued. as of this year they are all NT. they are excelent basses and well worth the cash. the only advice i can give is to find a shop that sells BCR's and get them to order one for you. i would guess that most of the 5 string NT's are built to order like my 7 string, so you may have to wait a few months. you could be lucky and they have a shipment though.

the only thing im not sure of is i know japan has different import rules to most countries and i know it means getting some makes are difficult. but to get what your after it will probably have to be built to order. all the high end BCR stuff is


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 27, 2006)

I have owned one, and it sucked. I sold it and bought a cheap cort 5 string for 150 dollars and it plays so much better, the warlock sounded a little better but was in buidling quality much much lower then the cheapest knockoff you can find. Everything bc rich makes that aren't from there handmade series have very low quality for it´s price.


----------



## rogue (Aug 27, 2006)

from recent years this is true but the last 3 years the quality has come back up to expected standards, so i am sure you will be pleased


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 27, 2006)

You know, I've got 5 String NJ Warlock and it's excellent. Other than being neck-heavy, I can't find fault with it. I was thinking of selling it at one point though.


----------



## rogue (Aug 27, 2006)

yeh thats the only problem with BCR's theyre normally neck heavy


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 27, 2006)

If you move the strapbutton you can get a descent balance to them.


----------

